# Mit Button "Weiter" neues Panel laden, altes ausblenden...



## Dit_ (12. Nov 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein kleines Testprogramm in dem man in einem *JTextField * zB Name, email und Tel.Nr. eingibt.

Unten gibt es zwei "Buttons" *OK *und *Abbrechen*. Mit ok werden die Daten gespeichert und mit Abbrechen ... na ja abbrechen halt.

Jetzt möchte ich statt *OK* Button *Weiter* benutzen, d.h wenn der Benutzer auf *Weiter *klickt, dann sollen die Felder Name, email, Tel.Nr verschwinden bzw durch neue Elemente wie zB Tabelle, CheckBox usw ersetzt werden. Genau so wie es in einer Programminstallationsoberfläche gemacht wird, bis der User *Fertig *klickt.

Frage jetzt.

*Wie mache ich das richtig ?*
ich hab gedacht ich mache das so:


```
private void loescheErsteSeite(){
		nameFeld.setVisible(false);
		emailFeld.setVisible(false);
		telFeld.setVisible(false);		
		//usw...
	}
```

oder soll ich erstmal JPanels erstellen (panelSeite1, panelSeite2, usw) und diese dann mit setVisible(false) ausblenden.

Ich muss das stilistisch richtig hinbekommen.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## diggaa1984 (12. Nov 2009)

Ich würde dir empfehlen die einzelnen panels zu baun, und per cardLayout dann immer zu switchen. Finde ich persönlich komfortabel genug. Beim CardLayout fügst du alles hinzu was du jemals anzeigen lassen möchtest, also deine einzelnen Panels. Dann kannst du bei Druck auf "weiter" die Card "xy" sichtbar machen, das Layout sorgt dann selbst dafür, das alle Schritte zur korrekten Anzeige vorgenommen werden.


----------



## Dit_ (12. Nov 2009)

Ok das heisst ich kann nicht mehr mein geliebtes TableLayout benutzen ?


----------



## diggaa1984 (12. Nov 2009)

doch du kannst ja:

JFrame
CardLayout ... oder 
TableLayout, in dem aber dann ein Panel mit CardLayout existiert​

JPanel1 auf Komponente mit CardLayout adden
TableLayout​

JPanel2 auf Komponente mit CardLayout adden
BorderLayout​


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Nov 2009)

Hier gibts mal dazu etwas Quellcode: http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/33130-cardlayout-quiz.html


----------

